# NSW 2013 Xmas in July Case Swap



## Cortez The Killer (23/2/13)

Fellas

It's been far too long since the last NSW case swap and hopefully there is enough interest to get one going

So back to basics (though I still have fond memories of the "Special" case swap some years back)...

1. You will supply 28 bottles of your finest hand crafted to be delivered to a designated drop off point to be determined. There will be drop off points in yet to be determined locations.
2. The bottle shall be either 750 or 800ml tallies. Screwtops are acceptable. NO CHAMPAGNE BOTTLES OR PET! The bottle will be labeled with your designated number (ideally on the cap).
3. Your contribution shall be delivered to the drop off point in milk crates which aid in easy sorting.
4. The places will be limited to the first 28 who register their interest. If there are any extra, then there will be an alternate list opened. If you decide to put your name in now and due to unforeseen circumstances have to withdraw close to the swap date, it is your responsibility to find a replacement, otherwise it will be pins in voodoo dolls for 30 days.
5. The date for the swap will be determined by the end of April, but it will suit the host and most swappers.

With the wiki out of action it's back to manual days of yore. So back to the good old 10 million posts...

1. Cortez the Killer
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

etc


----------



## matho (23/2/13)

1. Cortez the Killer

2. matho

3.

4.

5.

6.


----------



## white.grant (23/2/13)

1. Cortez the Killer
2. matho
3. grantw
4.
5.
6.


----------



## black_labb (23/2/13)

1. Cortez the Killer

2. matho
3. grantw
4.black_labb
5.
6.


----------



## barls (23/2/13)

im in hopefully i get time to brew something
1. Cortez the Killer

2. matho
3. grantw
4.black_labb
5.barls
6.


----------



## Mobbee007 (23/2/13)

1. Cortez the Killer
2. matho
3. grantw
4.black_labb
5.barls
6.RexBanner
7.


----------



## Josh (24/2/13)

Great idea.

1. Cortez the Killer
2. matho
3. grantw
4. black_labb
5. barls
6. RexBanner
7. Josh
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.


----------



## vykuza (24/2/13)

Josh said:


> Great idea.


+1




Josh said:


> 1. Cortez the Killer
> 2. matho
> 3. grantw
> 4. black_labb
> ...


----------



## The Village Idiot (24/2/13)

Count me in....

1. Cortez the Killer
2. matho
3. grantw
4. black_labb
5. barls
6. RexBanner
7. Josh
8. Nick R
9. The Village Idiot
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.


----------



## matho (25/2/13)

bump


----------



## pimpsqueak (25/2/13)

1. Cortez the Killer
2. matho
3. grantw
4. black_labb
5. barls
6. RexBanner
7. Josh
8. Nick R
9. The Village Idiot
10. pimpsqueak
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.


----------



## srcossens (25/2/13)

1. Cortez the Killer
2. matho
3. grantw
4. black_labb
5. barls
6. RexBanner
7. Josh
8. Nick R
9. The Village Idiot
10. pimpsqueak
11. ScottC
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.


----------



## white.grant (25/2/13)

Looking forward to this already


----------



## nifty (25/2/13)

I'm in...

1. Cortez the Killer
2. matho
3. grantw
4. black_labb
5. barls
6. RexBanner
7. Josh
8. Nick R
9. The Village Idiot
10. pimpsqueak
11. ScottC
12. nifty
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (27/2/13)

nifty said:


> I'm in...
> 
> 1. Cortez the Killer
> 2. matho
> ...


we just had a case swap down here in the Illawarra - corker beers and only one gusher! Time to get back into it kids! Great to see some old mates and a few newúms on the list. Come on guys - let's make this a big one!


----------



## barls (27/2/13)

hopefully yours will be better this time fatz


----------



## lfc_ozzie (27/2/13)

Would be interested if I had a spare 28 bottles of brew but some how they disappear quicker then they are brewed lol maybe next time, been a bit slack in brewing department last few months!!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (27/2/13)

barls said:


> hopefully yours will be better this time fatz


I'm back baby! The penicillan fixed the problem.


----------



## MastersBrewery (27/2/13)

I'd be in ... but no tallies, I usually keg and bottle 8l to 500ml grolsch bottles and I aint giving 50-60 of those away> Will check ebay see if I can get me some tallies


----------



## barls (27/2/13)

i might be able to dig up that many spare longiies if i try masters brewer, but you would have to come and grab them


----------



## nifty (28/2/13)

Fatgodzilla said:


> I'm back baby! The penicillan fixed the problem.


Hey Mr Zilla, long time no see...


----------



## barls (28/2/13)

i think the gf has let him out of his cage again for a little time.
hmm now what to do a fruit beer or a sour???


----------



## neonmeate (28/2/13)

1. Cortez the Killer

2. matho

3. grantw

4. black_labb

5. barls

6. RexBanner

7. Josh

8. Nick R

9. The Village Idiot

10. pimpsqueak

11. ScottC

12. nifty

13. Fatgodzilla (lucky 13)

14. neonmeate

15.

16.

17.

18.

19.

20.

21.

22.

23.

24.

25.

26.

27.

28.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (28/2/13)

nifty said:


> Hey Mr Zilla, long time no see...



Yes Nifty, way too long out of the scene. Got mixed up in too many non-beer events and committees. Not this year !! (I hope ..)


----------



## Cortez The Killer (28/2/13)

barls said:


> hmm now what to do a fruit beer or a sour???


Sour fruit?


----------



## Fatgodzilla (28/2/13)

Cortez The Killer said:


> Sour fruit?



Its this type of illness that probably caused the demise of past case swaps ........... black sour fruit IPA, now there's a challenge!


----------



## barls (28/2/13)

Cortez The Killer said:


> Sour fruit?


could be too short a time. but ill give it ago may have to be the christmas one


Fatgodzilla said:


> −−−−−−−−−−−Its this type of illness that probably caused the demise of past case swaps ........... black sour fruit IPA, now there's a challenge!


 no i believe it was lack of attendance, caused by dodgy beers from a larger bearded person.
im willing to give a sour black ipa a go though if you want.
what fruit though wold have to be something citrus or maybe stonefruit???


----------



## white.grant (28/2/13)

Blackberries perhaps?

I'm wracking my brains for what to brew, maybe something smokey as I have a quantity of rauch malt to hand, or I could make a Kotbusser - it's a weizen like malt bill with oats and a bit of molasses and honey added, fermented with german ale yeast. Maybe just the thing for winter.


----------



## barls (28/2/13)

oohhhh that sounds nice. might do a brewday soon to make a sour base and see how it goes.


----------



## .DJ. (1/3/13)

not 100% I could attend an event but would like to be involved in a swap.... Hope this is ok...



1. Cortez the Killer

2. matho

3. grantw

4. black_labb

5. barls

6. RexBanner

7. Josh

8. Nick R

9. The Village Idiot

10. pimpsqueak

11. ScottC

12. nifty

13. Fatgodzilla (lucky 13)

14. neonmeate

15. DJ

16.

17.

18.

19.

20.

21.

22.

23.

24.

25.

26.

27.

28.


----------



## Josh (1/3/13)

MastersBrewery said:


> I'd be in ... but no tallies, I usually keg and bottle 8l to 500ml grolsch bottles and I aint giving 50-60 of those away> Will check ebay see if I can get me some tallies


I should have some for you mate. BTW, I was cleaning up the other day and found some stuff I think is yours. It was high up on a shelf so I didn't notice it until recently.


----------



## matho (8/3/13)

brewed today, if everything goes OK it will be the case swap beer. Best described as an AIPA, a 1.069 beer bittered to 55 IBU's with 40g of cascade flowers and 30g of galaxy flowers at the 10 min mark. Smells and tastes awesome going to ferment it with wyeast 1272 American ale 2.

We need more brewers, come on NSW

cheers steve


----------



## barls (8/3/13)

trying for a lambic tomorrow. will have to see closer to the date if it will make it.
if not ill brew an apa or something.


----------



## Muggus (8/3/13)

An NSW caseswap!? Been way too long... last time I think there were 7 of us and you all got a bottle of my wine instead of beer 

Might hold back from this one...not sure where i'll be in July...


----------



## black_labb (8/3/13)

I obviously didn't pay any attention to the july part. I may end up being lost in a forest somewhere in siberia in july. I'll brew a beer but may end up finding someone to leave the beer with, either that or I'll be here in civilisation and will happily do a swap.

We'll see, first thing I need to brew the beer, which means I need to wait on the new power supply for my brewing setup to appear on the doorstep.


----------



## fletcher (8/3/13)

i'm interested but i feel like that scared new kid testing the waters. only brewed a few BIAB brews so far so starting to get the hang of it (and don't have non-PET longies). if the latter changes, and i get some bottles and a capper i'll jump in


----------



## barls (8/3/13)

as i previously said mate, 
can scrape up a few glass bottles if you want.
jump in its one of the best way to get some decent feed back besides comps.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (13/3/13)

> trying for a lambic tomorrow. .





> i'm interested but i feel like that scared new kid testing the waters



All you noobies or potential first time swappers - do not overestimate the quality of this swap. (that doesn't sound good, does it??)Whilst naturally some beers will be brilliant (mine of course and a few others no doubt will get close) - the aim as always is - TRY YOUR BEST. We don't ask for anything more in these swaps.(we don't ask anything from Barls - he'll supply whatever crap he brews then will tell everyone its a lambic to cover crook beer) And it's about a bit of fun.The swap itself is about a bit of good old fashioned mateship - men sharing good times and great conversation. (Barls would like you to share a shower with him, but that's what you get from being in the Navy. But I digress.) Some good friendships have been forged through this NSW case swaps, often reinforced at Pub Crawls and beer competitions. So come along and have some fun and join the jamboree ...

I


----------



## matho (13/3/13)

I completely agree with fatz, all you swap virgins you have nothing to lose (except your virginity) entering a case swap. First swap I entered I was worried about losing my good coopers bottles but in the end the beers in the bottles that I got back was worth it. For the record most of my bottle will be coopers bottles as I gave away almost all of my thin bottles at the last brewday I had.

cheers steve


----------



## Ester Trub (13/3/13)

I missed out on the last Illawarra case swap because I hadn't brewed for months.
Stoked to be a part of this one.
I'll be making something BIG 

Cheers
Ben


1. Cortez the Killer


2. matho


3. grantw


4. black_labb


5. barls


6. RexBanner


7. Josh


8. Nick R


9. The Village Idiot


10. pimpsqueak


11. ScottC


12. nifty


13. Fatgodzilla (lucky 13)


14. neonmeate


15. DJ


16. Ester Trub


17.


18.


19.


20.


21.


22.


23.


24.


25.


26.


27.


28.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (13/3/13)

well done Ben. that makes 6 from the south .. either a big road trip or maybe we swap somewhere south of the Shire ..............


----------



## barls (13/3/13)

ill have a chat to the wife in the morning and see what she says about me hosting it.
btw havent had a gusher in over 6 years fatz, can you say the same thing??
also i believe you were the one that wanted the shower with me????


----------



## barls (14/3/13)

just to show fatz is a man of impeccable taste. heres a pic of him drinking his favourite drink. shady lady.




and heres a pic of his last case swap beer.


----------



## yum beer (14/3/13)

yum beer said:


> I will take a very tentative spot in the swap, very keen but will depend on the final date and location....
> 
> 
> 1. Cortez the Killer
> ...


----------



## fletcher (14/3/13)

go on then...you've convinced me...brew on!

1. Cortez the Killer

2. matho

3. grantw

4. black_labb

5. barls

6. RexBanner

7. Josh

8. Nick R

9. The Village Idiot

10. pimpsqueak

11. ScottC

12. nifty

13. Fatgodzilla (lucky 13)

14. neonmeate

15. DJ

16. Ester Trub

17. yum beer

18. fletcher

19.

20.

21.

22.

23.

24.

25.

26.

27.

28.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (15/3/13)

> btw havent had a gusher in over 6 years fatz, can you say the same thing??
> also i believe you were the one that wanted the shower with me????



I gusher every day !!!!!! How did you become a father?

Actually, I wanted a shower but your shower was full of no chill cubes.



Shady Lady - I'm glad that beer isn't a beer style!


If not your place, maybe somewhere in the Shire ..


----------



## barls (15/3/13)

ok asked so long as people are happy with the a weekend in june for the case swap, the wife is happy for me to host.


----------



## barls (29/3/13)

any more????


----------



## yum beer (29/3/13)

I can make the first weekend in June, if its any later in the month then I'm out.
Sorry fella's


----------



## homebrewkid (30/3/13)

Fatgodzilla said:


> All you noobies or potential first time swappers - do not overestimate the quality of this swap. (that doesn't sound good, does it??)Whilst naturally some beers will be brilliant (mine of course and a few others no doubt will get close) - the aim as always is - TRY YOUR BEST. We don't ask for anything more in these swaps.(we don't ask anything from Barls - he'll supply whatever crap he brews then will tell everyone its a lambic to cover crook beer) And it's about a bit of fun.The swap itself is about a bit of good old fashioned mateship - men sharing good times and great conversation. (Barls would like you to share a shower with him, but that's what you get from being in the Navy. But I digress.) Some good friendships have been forged through this NSW case swaps, often reinforced at Pub Crawls and beer competitions. So come along and have some fun and join the jamboree ...
> 
> I


ill be in if i can bring kit beers i dont have anything else still havent tried all grain


----------



## barls (30/3/13)

jump in mate, no objections to kits,


----------



## homebrewkid (30/3/13)

yum beer said:


> > I will take a very tentative spot in the swap, very keen but will depend on the final date and location....
> >
> >
> > 1. Cortez the Killer
> > ...


ok im in


----------



## The Village Idiot (30/3/13)

yum beer said:


> I can make the first weekend in June, if its any later in the month then I'm out.
> Sorry fella's


Might be able to assist with getting the bottles to the swap location if that helps. Work for a transport co that picks up grain out your way, just a thought.

Peter


----------



## yum beer (30/3/13)

The Village Idiot said:


> Might be able to assist with getting the bottles to the swap location if that helps. Work for a transport co that picks up grain out your way, just a thought.
> 
> Peter


May be worth considering, would love to get there in person.


----------



## yum beer (30/3/13)

Just added Fletcher back in


1. Cortez the Killer

2. matho

3. grantw

4. black_labb

5. barls

6. RexBanner

7. Josh

8. Nick R

9. The Village Idiot

10. pimpsqueak

11. ScottC

12. nifty

13. Fatgodzilla (lucky 13)

14. neonmeate

15. DJ

16. Ester Trub

17. yum beer

18. fletcher

19. homebrewkid

20.

21.

22.

23.

24.

25.

26.

27.

28.


----------



## fletcher (30/3/13)

:beer: cheers yum! haha


----------



## monkeybusiness (31/3/13)

Promise I won't forget to bring my beer this time. (yes it did happen in an illawarra swap h34r

Do we have a specific weekend fixed for the swap? I'll be in qld for the first half of June so if I'm not about I'll have to give my beer to one of the southern road trippers.


1. Cortez the Killer
2. matho
3. grantw
4. black_labb
5. barls
6. RexBanner
7. Josh
8. Nick R
9. The Village Idiot
10. pimpsqueak
11. ScottC
12. nifty
13. Fatgodzilla (lucky 13)
14. neonmeate
15. DJ
16. Ester Trub
17. yum beer
18. fletcher
19. homebrewkid
20. monkeybusiness
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.


----------



## Goldenchild (31/3/13)

Thought i would jump on in. :kooi: 

1. Cortez the Killer
2. matho
3. grantw
4. black_labb
5. barls
6. RexBanner
7. Josh
8. Nick R
9. The Village Idiot
10. pimpsqueak
11. ScottC
12. nifty
13. Fatgodzilla (lucky 13)
14. neonmeate
15. DJ
16. Ester Trub
17. yum beer
18. fletcher
19. homebrewkid
20. monkeybusiness
21.Goldenchild
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.


----------



## srcossens (31/3/13)

barls said:


> ok asked so long as people are happy with the a weekend in june for the case swap, the wife is happy for me to host.


I'm away at the moment and not due back for two weeks. I might be pushing it to have a beer ready for June, I should be able to do it, but it will be green. If you wanted an alternate weekend, I can hold it at our place in July. It is the Xmas in July case swap after all. There's room for the out of towners to stay if they want.


----------



## barls (31/3/13)

scott happy ether way.
was just my july was looking a bit busy, thats all.


----------



## fletcher (31/3/13)

i'm also going away on 24th july through 5th august, so if it's within those days i'm happy to offload my beers to someone to take.


----------



## Gulpa (2/4/13)

Sounds like fun. Can someone add me to the list. I can't do it without stuffing the formatting (bloody iPad).

Thx
Andrew.


----------



## matho (2/4/13)

1. Cortez the Killer

2. matho

3. grantw

4. black_labb

5. barls

6. RexBanner

7. Josh

8. Nick R

9. The Village Idiot

10. pimpsqueak

11. ScottC

12. nifty

13. Fatgodzilla (lucky 13)

14. neonmeate

15. DJ

16. Ester Trub

17. yum beer

18. fletcher

19. Glupa

20.

21.

22.

23.

24.

25.

26.

27.

28.


I bottled my swap beer yesterday, with better efficiency than expected its about 8% abv


----------



## Josh (2/4/13)

Added HBK, MB and GC back on the list 

1. Cortez the Killer
2. matho
3. grantw
4. black_labb
5. barls
6. RexBanner
7. Josh
8. Nick R
9. The Village Idiot
10. pimpsqueak
11. ScottC
12. nifty
13. Fatgodzilla (lucky 13)
14. neonmeate
15. DJ
16. Ester Trub
17. yum beer
18. fletcher
19. homebrewkid
20. monkeybusiness
21.Goldenchild
22. Gulpa
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.


----------



## matho (2/4/13)

oops


----------



## .DJ. (2/4/13)

I have had to pull out....

List updated...

1. Cortez the Killer
2. matho
3. grantw
4. black_labb
5. barls
6. RexBanner
7. Josh
8. Nick R
9. The Village Idiot
10. pimpsqueak
11. ScottC
12. nifty
13. Fatgodzilla (lucky 13)
14. neonmeate
15. Ester Trub
16. yum beer
17. fletcher
18. homebrewkid
19. monkeybusiness
20.Goldenchild
21. Gulpa
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.


----------



## adryargument (3/4/13)

1. Cortez the Killer
2. matho
3. grantw
4. black_labb
5. barls
6. RexBanner
7. Josh
8. Nick R
9. The Village Idiot
10. pimpsqueak
11. ScottC
12. nifty
13. Fatgodzilla (lucky 13)
14. neonmeate
15. Ester Trub
16. yum beer
17. fletcher
18. homebrewkid
19. monkeybusiness
20.Goldenchild
21. Gulpa
22. adryargument
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.


----------



## yum beer (4/4/13)

Sorry guys, SWMBO has changed trip to the Gong to 3 weeks earlier than planned, not enough time to get a brew done for this swap.

1. Cortez the Killer
2. matho
3. grantw
4. black_labb
5. barls
6. RexBanner
7. Josh
8. Nick R
9. The Village Idiot
10. pimpsqueak
11. ScottC
12. nifty
13. Fatgodzilla (lucky 13)
14. neonmeate
15. Ester Trub
16. fletcher
17. homebrewkid
18. monkeybusiness
19. Goldenchild
20. Gulpa
21. adryargument
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.


----------



## fletcher (4/4/13)

sadfase mate. i was keen to try a yum beer!


----------



## matho (12/4/13)

just had a longneck of the AIPA that I brewed, happy with how it has gone and at 8% its a good winter warmer B)

cheers steve


----------



## yum beer (12/4/13)

fletcher said:


> sadfase mate. i was keen to try a yum beer!


Im sure there will be plenty of yum beer.....yeah not happy myself.


----------



## fletcher (13/4/13)

yum beer said:


> Im sure there will be plenty of yum beer.....yeah not happy myself.


no worries mate. another time for sure


----------



## Cortez The Killer (15/4/13)

Recipe time!

Here's a scaled up version of a basic pale ale I have on tap at the moment that's drinking quite nicely

Will be brewing this one this week for the case swap

Cheers

===================================

Peat Monster's Revenge!

Recipe Specifics
----------------
Batch Size (L): 27.00 Wort Size (L): 27.00
Total Grain (Kg): 8.40
Anticipated OG: 1.070 Plato: 17.08
Anticipated SRM: 4.3
Anticipated IBU: 34.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 73 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes
Mash Temp: 68

Grain/Extract/Sugar
% Amount Name Origin Extract SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
100.0 8.40 kg. CM Heavily Peated Distilling Malt Belgium 1.070 2

Hops
Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
22.00 g. Topaz Pellet 13.98 34.0 60 min.
20.00 g. Topaz Pellet 16.60 0.0 0 min.

Yeast
-----
US-05


----------



## jonw (15/4/13)

1. Cortez the Killer
2. matho
3. grantw
4. black_labb
5. barls
6. RexBanner
7. Josh
8. Nick R
9. The Village Idiot
10. pimpsqueak
11. ScottC
12. nifty
13. Fatgodzilla (lucky 13)
14. neonmeate
15. Ester Trub
16. fletcher
17. homebrewkid
18. monkeybusiness
19. Goldenchild
20. Gulpa
21. adryargument
22. Jonw
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.


----------



## jonw (15/4/13)

1. Cortez the Killer
2. matho
3. grantw
4. black_labb
5. barls
6. RexBanner
7. Josh
8. Nick R
9. The Village Idiot
10. pimpsqueak
11. ScottC
12. nifty
13. Fatgodzilla (lucky 13)
14. neonmeate
15. Ester Trub
16. fletcher
17. homebrewkid
18. monkeybusiness
19. Goldenchild
20. Gulpa
21. adryargument
22. Jonw
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.


----------



## matho (15/4/13)

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: aipa
Brewer: steve
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.50 L
Estimated OG: 1.066 SG
Estimated Color: 14.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 48.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.11 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.4 EBC) Grain 72.00 % 
1.71 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 24.00 % 
0.28 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (49.3 EBC) Grain 4.00 % 
31.03 gm Target [10.00 %] (60 min) Hops 29.6 IBU 
31.03 gm Cascade [7.50 %] (flower) (10 min) Hops 8.1 IBU 
31.03 gm Galaxy [11.50 %] (flower) (10 min) Hops 11.1 IBU 

a better than expected efficiency bumped it up to a 25l batch and a 1.069 OG

cheers steve


----------



## barls (15/4/13)

must brew something shortly for this as i dont think the lambic will be ready.


----------



## homebrewkid (17/4/13)

jonw said:


> 1. Cortez the Killer
> 2. matho
> 3. grantw
> 4. black_labb
> ...


sorry guys had to pull out too much going on at the moment :angry:


----------



## Ester Trub (17/4/13)

Here's my recipe:

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Brewer: Brewer Ben (Ester Trub)
Style: Belgian Specialty Ale
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 29.45 l
Post Boil Volume: 27.56 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 25.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 25.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.089 SG
Actual OG: 1.072
Estimated Color: 45.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 23.7 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 55.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes
Actual ABV: 8.2%

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
8.00 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Bel (3.9 EBC) Grain 1 63.0 % 
2.00 kg Munich Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain 2 15.7 % 
0.50 kg Aromatic Malt (51.2 EBC) Grain 3 3.9 % 
0.50 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (118.2 EBC) Grain 4 3.9 % 
0.50 kg Special B Malt (354.6 EBC) Grain 5 3.9 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt, Bel (3.9 EBC) Grain 6 3.9 % 
0.20 kg Melanoiden Malt (39.4 EBC) Grain 7 1.6 % 
0.50 kg Corn Sugar (Dextrose) (0.0 EBC) Sugar 8 3.9 % 
45.00 g Hallertauer [7.20 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 9 23.7 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Belgian Schelde Ale (Wyeast #3655PC) Yeast 10 -


----------



## littlejohn (26/4/13)

Sure why not!

FYI I have a heap of good clean longknecks, if anyone is having trouble making up the numbers you are welcome to some. The only catch is you have to come down to Nowra for them





1. Cortez the Killer
2. matho
3. grantw
4. black_labb
5. barls
6. RexBanner
7. Josh
8. Nick R
9. The Village Idiot
10. pimpsqueak
11. ScottC
12. nifty
13. Fatgodzilla (lucky 13)
14. neonmeate
15. DJ
16. Ester Trub
17. yum beer
18. fletcher
19. homebrewkid
20. monkeybusiness
21.Goldenchild
22. Littlejohn
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.


----------



## fletcher (27/4/13)

has everyone already brewed their beers for this meet? i should probably get started. here's my recipe (i made this while drunk as f$ck, let me know if i should change shit up):


*Case Swap Sexyfuntime Ale* (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.051 (°P): 12.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 5.01 %
Colour (SRM): 7.9 (EBC): 15.6
Bitterness (IBU): 38.1 (Average)

84% Pilsner
10% Munich I
6% Crystal 60

0.5 g/L Citra (13.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Galaxy (14.9% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Citra (13.5% Alpha) @ 25 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Galaxy (14.9% Alpha) @ 25 Minutes (Boil)
0.1 g/L Citra (11.1% Alpha) @ 7 Minutes (Boil)
0.1 g/L Galaxy (13.4% Alpha) @ 7 Minutes (Boil)

0.0 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## jonw (27/4/13)

1. Cortez the Killer
2. matho
3. grantw
4. black_labb
5. barls
6. RexBanner
7. Josh
8. Nick R
9. The Village Idiot
10. pimpsqueak
11. ScottC
12. nifty
13. Fatgodzilla (lucky 13)
14. neonmeate
15. Ester Trub
16. fletcher
17. monkeybusiness
18.Goldenchild
19.Gulpa
20.adryargument
21. Jonw
22. littlejohn
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.

Just adding myself back in.......


----------



## barls (27/4/13)

Looks like ill be receiving a shit load more bottles from the father in law. Can't say what condition but any one needs some put your hand up.


----------



## fletcher (27/4/13)

i'm still up for some barls. hopefully the better of the bunch haha. when's best for me to grab them mate?


----------



## barls (27/4/13)

ill let you know when they get here tomorrow. then we can work out a time


----------



## Cortez The Killer (2/5/13)

Fellas

Are we close to picking a date and swap location?

Barls?

Cheers


----------



## barls (2/5/13)

Not to my knowledge. I put forward a suggestion but have heard no more


----------



## neonmeate (2/5/13)

sorry guys the arrival of neonmeate jnr has put paid to any hopes of supply outstripping demand enough to part with a batch...

1. Cortez the Killer
2. matho
3. grantw
4. black_labb
5. barls
6. RexBanner
7. Josh
8. Nick R
9. The Village Idiot
10. pimpsqueak
11. ScottC
12. nifty
13. Fatgodzilla (lucky 13)
14. DJ
15. Ester Trub
16. yum beer
17. fletcher
18. homebrewkid
19. monkeybusiness
20.Goldenchild
21. Littlejohn
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.


----------



## barls (2/5/13)

Congrats mate but sorry to not see you take part


----------



## black_labb (2/5/13)

I'm out of the country for 90 days on the 13th of june, would be interested in doing the swap before then.

Otherwise is there someone I could drop the case off with and pick the swap case from in exchange for some other beers or some ingredients?


----------



## srcossens (3/5/13)

black_labb said:


> I'm out of the country for 90 days on the 13th of june, would be interested in doing the swap before then.
> 
> Otherwise is there someone I could drop the case off with and pick the swap case from in exchange for some other beers or some ingredients?


I might be able to pick yours up, I've sent you a pm.


----------



## barls (3/5/13)

Do you want this one Scott or am I hosting


----------



## srcossens (3/5/13)

barls said:


> Do you want this one Scott or am I hosting


what was the consensus for the best date? I'm happy to host either month if you are busy.


----------



## barls (3/5/13)

I'm happy for the date I already put up otherwise its yours mate.
What's everyone's thoughts on the date.


----------



## fletcher (3/5/13)

happy for whenever although i'll be overseas in late july so not fussed when it is. brewing mine this week


----------



## Ester Trub (3/5/13)

The later the better for my beer. 
It needs some time to age.


----------



## black_labb (4/5/13)

Is anyone against the Idea of me doing 2x stubbies for the swap? I can't decide between 3 different brews at the moment which I want to part with as I do single batches and it would be a pity to have only a few bottles of the batch myself.

Otherwise I'll just rebrew something which is no problem.


----------



## barls (4/5/13)

The original idea behind no stubbles, pet or champagne bottles is some people felt short changed and the didn't always fit right in the crates. Ie 28 longies fit in two milk crates. 
Personally I don't mind but others might.


----------



## black_labb (4/5/13)

I understand, If any single person is against it I'll happily follow the stated rules without any hard feelings.

edit: I might just do the belgian pale, It'll be best fresh and I can brew another when I get back from overseas.


----------



## monkeybusiness (6/5/13)

I don't really care what type of bottle I get. I have heaps of bottles laying around from my pre-kegging days.

For people thinking of pulling out because there won't be enough time to brew, as long as you haven't stuffed it and can get it into the bottle before the day you should be OK. Of course it's nice to have the beers ready to drink straight away but there's something to be said for having the beers ready at different times (can't drink them all in one weekend now can I!) It's not that hard to wait a couple of weeks before the beer is ready.

I've been known to be bottling on the morning of the swap though it's not advisable


----------



## Josh (6/5/13)

monkeybusiness said:


> I don't really care what type of bottle I get. I have heaps of bottles laying around from my pre-kegging days.
> 
> For people thinking of pulling out because there won't be enough time to brew, as long as you haven't stuffed it and can get it into the bottle before the day you should be OK. Of course it's nice to have the beers ready to drink straight away but there's something to be said for having the beers ready at different times (can't drink them all in one weekend now can I!) It's not that hard to wait a couple of weeks before the beer is ready.
> 
> I've been known to be bottling on the morning of the swap though it's not advisable


I echo those sentiments. Have bottled the night before a swap before.

As long as I get a nice range of beers, that's all that matters. The way I've been drinking lately, I'll still have some left by Summer.


----------



## Gulpa (8/5/13)

Don't care about bottles. The way I'm going I'll be bottling the night before the swap as well. Going to brew this weekend, likely something belgian, for some winter drinking.

A.


----------



## barls (8/5/13)

havent even startd fermenting yet mine will most likely be a mild as i get enough shit from fatz every time i do a high alcohol beer.


----------



## pimpsqueak (8/5/13)

Finally started the doppelbock lagering tonight. I may well leave bottling until the day before too...


----------



## Mobbee007 (8/5/13)

Yeah but Fatz doesnt even like fruit beers!
I'm also not fussed on bottle size or shape & will have either a farmhouse ale or near 10% triple


----------



## Fatgodzilla (8/5/13)

barls said:


> havent even startd fermenting yet mine will most likely be a mild as i get enough shit from fatz every time i do a high alcohol beer.





RexBanner said:


> Yeah but Fatz doesnt even like fruit beers!
> I'm also not fussed on bottle size or shape & will have either a farmhouse ale or near 10% triple



Now Barls, it's not the high alcohol I have troubles with, its just that all your beers either have fruit or are infected with that lambic shyte yeast infection you have in all your fermenters B)

No real beer drinker likes fruit beers - I'm just the only one that tells the truth! 

Better get cracking with my entry. I'll buy a can opener tomorrow and a kilo of sugar .........................


----------



## black_labb (10/5/13)

Part of mine could be a belgian IPA with nelson sauvin, smells like grape bubble gum right now.


----------



## adryargument (10/5/13)

So I just moved to brisbane, should i be cancelling my name from the list or keeping it on? (First case swap... How does this effect the drop off points/case swap?)
I will be contributing either a raspberry berliner weisse - red wine barrel aged (Fermented Dec 6 2012) or a golden ale lambic weiss blendo i chucked in the barrel after i removed the berl weisse(Feb 1 2013 - still in barrel).


----------



## barls (10/5/13)

simple mate, ether be there on the day or leave it with someone and pick up after


----------



## The Village Idiot (15/5/13)

Has a decision been made on date and location etc???


----------



## barls (15/5/13)

not yet two locations have been put up with dates for each but no decission has been made or discussed.


----------



## fletcher (16/5/13)

unfortunately i have to pull the pin. pretty solid end of month between next few weeks until going overseas in july with interstate work and bloody tidying up work before i fly out. so sorry all. should have seen it well beforehand but was just hoping i could get it all done in time. i won't get a single brew down at this stage. 

1. Cortez the Killer
2. matho
3. grantw
4. black_labb
5. barls
6. RexBanner
7. Josh
8. Nick R
9. The Village Idiot
10. pimpsqueak
11. ScottC
12. nifty
13. Fatgodzilla (lucky 13)
14. DJ
15. Ester Trub
16. yum beer
17. homebrewkid
18. monkeybusiness
19. Goldenchild
20. Littlejohn


----------



## Ester Trub (16/5/13)

Arggh. you can't change the numbers. Mine are already labeled as number 16


----------



## barls (16/5/13)

fixed. any more drop outs just remove your name dont redo the numbers.

1. Cortez the Killer
2. matho
3. grantw
4. black_labb
5. barls
6. RexBanner
7. Josh
8. Nick R
9. The Village Idiot
10. pimpsqueak
11. ScottC
12. nifty
13. Fatgodzilla (lucky 13)
14. DJ
15. Ester Trub
16. yum beer
17. 
18. homebrewkid
19. monkeybusiness
20.Goldenchild
21. Littlejohn
also people we need to make a decision on date and location.
anyone with an opinion on the two options


----------



## Ester Trub (16/5/13)

oops.
Looks like my number got changed back in April when DJ pulled out and I didn't realise.
All good. I will change my sixes to fives.

Can I suggest a later rather than earlier date for the swap? It is xmas in July case swap after all.
Seems like that will give everyone time to actually get theirs in bottles.


----------



## barls (16/5/13)

happy ether way, probably wont make the july date as have a lot on, doesnt matter can drop off before hand and pick up after.

if you already have them labeled why not pm the user with 16 and ask if its ok if you swap. saves dicking around trying to change numbers.


----------



## Ester Trub (16/5/13)

Just going back through the forum to PM yum beer, and his last post says he has dropped out of the swap, but he hasn't removed his name from the list.

I am just going to remove him and put my name in his place.
I will also remove DJ from the list.

1. Cortez the Killer
2. matho
3. grantw
4. black_labb
5. barls
6. RexBanner
7. Josh
8. Nick R
9. The Village Idiot
10. pimpsqueak
11. ScottC
12. nifty
13. Fatgodzilla (lucky 13)
14. 
15. 
16. Ester Trub
17. 
18. homebrewkid
19. monkeybusiness
20.Goldenchild
21. Littlejohn


----------



## jonw (16/5/13)

What the hell, I might as well be in this year. Again. If anybody removes me again, I'll get upset and brew a fruit beer.

1. Cortez the Killer
2. matho
3. grantw
4. black_labb
5. barls
6. RexBanner
7. Josh
8. Nick R
9. The Village Idiot
10. pimpsqueak
11. ScottC
12. nifty
13. Fatgodzilla (lucky 13)
14. JonW
15. 
16. Ester Trub
17.
18. homebrewkid
19. monkeybusiness
20. Goldenchild
21. Littlejohn


----------



## barls (16/5/13)

sorry jon thought i got the most recent version.
ill bring a fruit one just for you to make it up


----------



## jonw (16/5/13)

barls said:


> sorry jon thought i got the most recent version.
> ill bring a fruit one just for you to make it up


Barls, no worries!


----------



## black_labb (16/5/13)

If a day before the 12th of June is chosen I'm able to make it and would be happy with the date, otherwise I don't care as someone else is the one swapping the beers for me.


----------



## white.grant (21/5/13)

I think we now need some emphatic leadership on the date for the swap so we can lock it down and make our excuses. Who's going to crack first?


----------



## Cortez The Killer (21/5/13)

With 8 particiapants in the greater Illawarra area (Fatz included) should we be looking at a meeting point futher south?

Cheers


----------



## srcossens (21/5/13)

I'm now moving house in early July, so I won't be able to host as per my previous post. It looks as though barls is our main man for June. Unless someone else comes up with something.

I've got my case swap beer ready to go.


----------



## white.grant (21/5/13)

I've just trawled back through the thread and couldn't actually see a date for Barls' place. If we can lock one it and call it done that'd be sweet!


----------



## yum beer (21/5/13)

Ester Trub said:


> Just going back through the forum to PM yum beer, and his last post says he has dropped out of the swap, but he hasn't removed his name from the list.
> 
> I am just going to remove him and put my name in his place.
> I will also remove DJ from the list.


Cheers mate, I had removed my name but somehow it got back on there.


----------



## srcossens (21/5/13)

Grantw said:


> I've just trawled back through the thread and couldn't actually see a date for Barls' place. If we can lock one it and call it done that'd be sweet!


I don't think he gave a date, just said June. I propose 22nd June. How does that sound to you barls?


----------



## barls (21/5/13)

22nd sounds fine, hold on let me check with swmbo. hmmm nothing on done.
so its now the 22nd if everyone else is happy.


----------



## white.grant (21/5/13)

Serves me right for forcing the date - I can't make the 22nd, but I'm sure my beers will get there on the IBU bus!


----------



## jonw (21/5/13)

I can't make the 22nd, but I'll just drop mine off beforehand if that's OK with you, barls.


----------



## Mobbee007 (21/5/13)

Yeah I can't make the 22nd either will have to organise to get my beers there.


----------



## Ester Trub (21/5/13)

I also can't make the 22nd and I was relying on RexBanner to take mine.......


----------



## The Village Idiot (21/5/13)

Being a lazy prick(saves me trolling previous posts) what's the address for the swap? Any other plans for the day??


----------



## barls (21/5/13)

my place at this stage in denistone east, which is near west ryde.
happy for it to be another weekend just not the one before. How do people feel about the 29th June then?


----------



## vykuza (21/5/13)

29 June works just fine for me.


----------



## barls (21/5/13)

The Village Idiot said:


> Being a lazy prick(saves me trolling previous posts) what's the address for the swap? Any other plans for the day??


pm me for the address as im no posting it on a public forum.
more than likely it will be a bbq/ get together.


----------



## jonw (21/5/13)

29th is good for me.


----------



## white.grant (21/5/13)

29th is excellent for me


----------



## Goldenchild (21/5/13)

Happy with the 29th if i cant get there on the day i will arrange to drop off before the date.


----------



## Mobbee007 (21/5/13)

29th is great for me too!


----------



## Josh (23/5/13)

29th June works for me.


----------



## barls (23/5/13)

with that sort of response, shall we lock it in.
ill put in for it off from work.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (27/5/13)

barls said:


> with that sort of response, shall we lock it in.
> ill put in for it off from work.



and a stomach pump.

Should be okay for that date.


----------



## barls (27/5/13)

thats for you right.

you camping out the front again??


----------



## TNT650R (28/5/13)

Hi guys!
the Swap day is very interesting, we don't use to swap 28 for 28 in a particular day...we do random when we met for contest or similar, but this way it's cleaver because all drink the beers of all!
but do you need a case of the same beer or they are mixed?
If I'm in the area for that date, can I come?(of course, unfortunatly I haven't nothing to swap)but it will be nice for me to meet you and spend an Aussie homebrew day!


----------



## barls (28/5/13)

normally its one beer from each person of the same batch. at the moment we are 19 but if you join it will be 20 bottles.
your more than welcome to come along.
theres also the side swaps peoples.


----------



## TNT650R (28/5/13)

unfortunatly I haven't beers here(for real I bring with me 6 bottles but now they become three and I left them from a friend in brisbane..)
I can only come like a side fir this edition!but it will be great as well!
do you spend all the day in the pub?


----------



## barls (28/5/13)

kinda we spend the day at my place, it has been called a pub before but its not quite.


----------



## TNT650R (28/5/13)

oh right! that's nice from you!I can't promise to be there now, but I will do the possible!
thanks mate!


----------



## black_labb (28/5/13)

Second meeting I'll miss (didn't make the pub crawl as I was working for much of it and knew I'd spend more money than I should if I came when I could)

I'll be sending my beers over with Scott as I'll be overseas for a while. Still unsure which of my brews will be the chosen one.


----------



## Josh (29/5/13)

Just to clarify, we get together at the swap location and swap our beers. So, if there are 20 swappers, we each bring 20 beers and take one of each beer home with us.

Also as part of the day, we bring a few more beers to share and drink on the day.

Those with excess bottles of beer may bring more and swap those as part of side swaps.


----------



## Gulpa (29/5/13)

jonw said:


> What the hell, I might as well be in this year. Again. If anybody removes me again, I'll get upset and brew a fruit beer.
> 
> 1. Cortez the Killer
> 2. matho
> ...


Seem to have been taken off. Adding back on.

Cheers 
Andrew


----------



## Fatgodzilla (29/5/13)

barls said:


> thats for you right.
> 
> you camping out the front again??


there's a few from the Gong so I guess not. Just need someone with a bus!!!!!



Gulpa said:


> Seem to have been taken off. Adding back on.
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew


Good stuff !


----------



## Fatgodzilla (15/6/13)

scratch me from attending Barls. Got a mob of relatives descending on Tuross Head on the 29th June - wish they had of consulted me first about an appropriate time! (bugger ' em). I'll get one of the Gong boys to hopefully bring my beer up.


----------



## barls (15/6/13)

once again you pike on me, was going to introduce you to the other woman in my life but not now.


but seriously its in two weeks peoples. pm me for the address if you dont have it or need to drop off before and pick up after.
so we doing the usual thing and everyone brings something to munch on. ill have some cheese and stuff and maybe some sausages.

even if your not in the swap come on down and meet us all. since fatz isnt coming theres no one that scary.


----------



## matho (18/6/13)

I'll see what hazo's butcher has in the way of sausages and bring down a kg or so of them. I'm going to have to bring the kids and not drink but it will be all good.

cheers steve


----------



## The Village Idiot (18/6/13)

No.1 daughter has decided to fly in from QLD and grace us with her presence(and the new man in her life) on the weekend of the swap. I may be able to drop my bottles off this Sunday if that is possible barls? If not who is the designated IBU courier??


----------



## barls (18/6/13)

should be home painting the hall way apart from being out for the wifes soccer at 11.45 through to about 3pm.


----------



## matho (18/6/13)

thought I would start a list

1. Cortez the Killer
2. matho *AIPA 8.5% wyeast 1272 bottled 25/3/2013*
3. grantw
4. black_labb
5. barls
6. RexBanner
7. Josh
8. Nick R
9. The Village Idiot
10. pimpsqueak
11. ScottC
12. nifty
13. Fatgodzilla (lucky 13)
14. JonW
15. Gulpa
16. Ester Trub
17.
18. homebrewkid
19. monkeybusiness
20. Goldenchild
21. Littlejohn


----------



## nifty (18/6/13)

matho said:


> thought I would start a list
> 
> 1. Cortez the Killer
> 2. matho *AIPA 8.5% wyeast 1272 bottled 25/3/2013*
> ...


Good idea -

1. Cortez the Killer
2. matho *AIPA 8.5% wyeast 1272 bottled 25/3/2013*
3. grantw
4. black_labb
5. barls
6. RexBanner
7. Josh
8. Nick R
9. The Village Idiot
10. pimpsqueak
11. ScottC
12. nifty - *Some sort of Irish Red (ish brown) Wyeast 1084 - Still fermenting*
13. Fatgodzilla (lucky 13)
14. JonW
15. Gulpa
16. Ester Trub
17.
18. homebrewkid
19. monkeybusiness
20. Goldenchild
21. Littlejohn


----------



## pimpsqueak (18/6/13)

I suppose I had better bottle this bad boy on the weekend then...

1. Cortez the Killer
2. matho *AIPA 8.5% wyeast 1272 bottled 25/3/2013*
3. grantw
4. black_labb
5. barls
6. RexBanner
7. Josh
8. Nick R
9. The Village Idiot
10. pimpsqueak *Doppeldunkelweizenbock 8.3% Should hopefully be ready to drink before the end of winter *
11. ScottC
12. nifty - *Some sort of Irish Red (ish brown) Wyeast 1084 - Still fermenting*
13. Fatgodzilla (lucky 13)
14. JonW
15. Gulpa
16. Ester Trub
17.
18. homebrewkid
19. monkeybusiness
20. Goldenchild
21. Littlejohn


----------



## barls (18/6/13)

still undecided on what mine will be, ether a mild, ipa or honey bitter


----------



## white.grant (18/6/13)

1. Cortez the Killer
2. matho *AIPA 8.5% wyeast 1272 bottled 25/3/2013*
3. grantw *Kotbusser 6.1% Bottled 19.6.13 Should be good for August*
4. black_labb
5. barls
6. RexBanner
7. Josh
8. Nick R
9. The Village Idiot
10. pimpsqueak *Doppeldunkelweizenbock 8.3% Should hopefully be ready to drink before the end of winter *
11. ScottC
12. nifty - *Some sort of Irish Red (ish brown) Wyeast 1084 - Still fermenting*
13. Fatgodzilla (lucky 13)
14. JonW
15. Gulpa
16. Ester Trub
17.
18. homebrewkid
19. monkeybusiness
20. Goldenchild
21. Littlejohn


----------



## The Village Idiot (19/6/13)

1. Cortez the Killer
2. matho *AIPA 8.5% wyeast 1272 bottled 25/3/2013*
3. grantw *Kotbusser 6.1% Bottled 19.6.13 Should be good for August*
4. black_labb
5. barls
6. RexBanner
7. Josh
8. Nick R
9. The Village Idiot *Was aiming for a Bock, not sure how good my aim is. Might be a clean tasting Brown Ale???*
10. pimpsqueak *Doppeldunkelweizenbock 8.3% Should hopefully be ready to drink before the end of winter *
11. ScottC
12. nifty - *Some sort of Irish Red (ish brown) Wyeast 1084 - Still fermenting*
13. Fatgodzilla (lucky 13)
14. JonW
15. Gulpa
16. Ester Trub
17.
18. homebrewkid
19. monkeybusiness
20. Goldenchild
21. Littlejohn


----------



## Goldenchild (19/6/13)

Hi all will anyone take offence If I bottle in new pet bottles? 
Reason being that I have to use a counter pressure filler that only fits pet at the moment . 
I was hoping to have another beer to bottle condition but due to work commitments It will not be finished brewing in time.

If any one feels ripped off losing a longneck bottle I will bring a crate of bottles to grab.

Beer will either be a Belgian wit or a red ipa.or possibly a few of both.


----------



## barls (19/6/13)

not upset at this end mate. bring the pet, i did champagne bottle a few years ago to prevent bottles exploding.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (20/6/13)

What time are we aiming to swap?


----------



## barls (20/6/13)

aim for a swap at 12 if that suits everyone.
then a bbq and lunch


----------



## white.grant (22/6/13)

I'm out  , the Kotbusser has picked up the wild yeast that is causing havoc at my place at the moment. Very disappointed.



1. Cortez the Killer
2. matho *AIPA 8.5% wyeast 1272 bottled 25/3/2013*
3. grantw *Kotbusser 6.1% Bottled 19.6.13 Should be good for August*
4. black_labb
5. barls
6. RexBanner
7. Josh
8. Nick R
9. The Village Idiot *Was aiming for a Bock, not sure how good my aim is. Might be a clean tasting Brown Ale???*
10. pimpsqueak *Doppeldunkelweizenbock 8.3% Should hopefully be ready to drink before the end of winter *
11. ScottC
12. nifty - *Some sort of Irish Red (ish brown) Wyeast 1084 - Still fermenting*
13. Fatgodzilla (lucky 13)
14. JonW
15. Gulpa
16. Ester Trub
17.
18. homebrewkid
19. monkeybusiness
20. Goldenchild
21. Littlejohn


----------



## srcossens (22/6/13)

I brewed a Worthington Whiteshield IPA clone, but it hasn't really turned out the way I was hoping. It's not as hoppy as I was looking for and the alcohol is down as it finished at 1.018. Give it about a month to condition as I've been drinking the keg and it's getting better as I go.

1. Cortez the Killer
2. matho *AIPA 8.5% wyeast 1272 bottled 25/3/2013*
3. grantw *Kotbusser 6.1% Bottled 19.6.13 Should be good for August*
4. black_labb
5. barls
6. RexBanner
7. Josh
8. Nick R
9. The Village Idiot *Was aiming for a Bock, not sure how good my aim is. Might be a clean tasting Brown Ale???*
10. pimpsqueak *Doppeldunkelweizenbock 8.3% Should hopefully be ready to drink before the end of winter *
11. ScottC *English bitter 4.9% - Was supposed to be a Worthington Whiteshield IPA clone.** Ready end of July*.
12. nifty - *Some sort of Irish Red (ish brown) Wyeast 1084 - Still fermenting*
13. Fatgodzilla (lucky 13)
14. JonW
15. Gulpa
16. Ester Trub
17.
18. homebrewkid
19. monkeybusiness
20. Goldenchild
21. Littlejohn


----------



## matho (22/6/13)

Grantw said:


> I'm out  , the Kotbusser has picked up the wild yeast that is causing havoc at my place at the moment. Very disappointed.


Hey Grant,

I'm still willing to give you a bottle or two even if you don't have any too swap, it is not your fault it got infected and I have enough bottles. Were you going to come up or send your beers with someone, if there is a way to get some beers to you let me know


----------



## nifty (22/6/13)

matho said:


> Hey Grant,
> 
> I'm still willing to give you a bottle or two even if you don't have any too swap, it is not your fault it got infected and I have enough bottles. Were you going to come up or send your beers with someone, if there is a way to get some beers to you let me know


Yeah, good idea Matho, I've some extras as well. You're more than welcome to some, Grant.

cheers

nifty


----------



## white.grant (22/6/13)

Thanks Guys, that's a pretty cool gesture - I appreciate it  .

Am thinking I might make the trip up if there's still room in the IBU bus. I've got a few bier de garde's I can share and I can bring a quantity of 3 yr old unblended lambic if anyone's keen for a taste.


----------



## Goldenchild (22/6/13)

Grantw said:


> I can bring a quantity of 3 yr old unblended lambic if anyone's keen for a taste.


 :icon_drool2:


----------



## barls (22/6/13)

goldenchild said:


> :icon_drool2:


second this.


----------



## Gulpa (23/6/13)

ScottC said:


> I brewed a Worthington Whiteshield IPA clone, but it hasn't really turned out the way I was hoping. It's not as hoppy as I was looking for and the alcohol is down as it finished at 1.018. Give it about a month to condition as I've been drinking the keg and it's getting better as I go.
> 
> 1. Cortez the Killer
> 2. matho *AIPA 8.5% wyeast 1272 bottled 25/3/2013*
> ...


----------



## Ester Trub (23/6/13)

1. Cortez the Killer
2. matho *AIPA 8.5% wyeast 1272 bottled 25/3/2013*
3. grantw *Kotbusser 6.1% Bottled 19.6.13 Should be good for August*
4. black_labb
5. barls
6. RexBanner
7. Josh
8. Nick R
9. The Village Idiot *Was aiming for a Bock, not sure how good my aim is. Might be a clean tasting Brown Ale???*
10. pimpsqueak *Doppeldunkelweizenbock 8.3% Should hopefully be ready to drink before the end of winter *
11. ScottC *English bitter 4.9% - Was supposed to be a Worthington Whiteshield IPA clone.** Ready end of July*.
12. nifty - *Some sort of Irish Red (ish brown) Wyeast 1084 - Still fermenting*
13. Fatgodzilla (lucky 13)
14. JonW
15. Gulpa. *Belgian Strong Ale. 7.5%. Wy1388. Bottled 23/6, probably needs a month. *
16. Ester Trub *Belgian Dark Strong 8.2% WY #3655PC Belgian Schelde Ale. Bottled 30/4. Best left until end of August or later. Let this one warm up before drinking, 8c or higher.*
17.
18. homebrewkid
19. monkeybusiness
20. Goldenchild
21. Littlejohn


----------



## vykuza (23/6/13)

1. Cortez the Killer
2. matho *AIPA 8.5% wyeast 1272 bottled 25/3/2013*
3. grantw *Kotbusser 6.1% Bottled 19.6.13 Should be good for August*
4. black_labb
5. barls
6. RexBanner
7. Josh
8. Nick R *Aconcagua Ale - 4.7% - Quinoa and Maize (and barley) ale w/ Saaz. Bottled 23/6 - I'd give it a month in this weather!*
9. The Village Idiot *Was aiming for a Bock, not sure how good my aim is. Might be a clean tasting Brown Ale???*
10. pimpsqueak *Doppeldunkelweizenbock 8.3% Should hopefully be ready to drink before the end of winter *
11. ScottC *English bitter 4.9% - Was supposed to be a Worthington Whiteshield IPA clone.** Ready end of July*.
12. nifty - *Some sort of Irish Red (ish brown) Wyeast 1084 - Still fermenting*
13. Fatgodzilla (lucky 13)
14. JonW
15. Gulpa. *Belgian Strong Ale. 7.5%. Wy1388. Bottled 23/6, probably needs a month. *
16. Ester Trub *Belgian Dark Strong 8.2% WY #3655PC Belgian Schelde Ale. Bottled 30/4. Best left until end of August or later. Let this one warm up before drinking, 8c or higher.*
17.
18. homebrewkid
19. monkeybusiness
20. Goldenchild
21. Littlejohn


----------



## Cortez The Killer (23/6/13)

1. Cortez the Killer *100% Heavily Peated Distilling Malt Strong Ale ~7%* *- Ready*
2. matho *AIPA 8.5% wyeast 1272 bottled 25/3/2013*
3. grantw *Kotbusser 6.1% Bottled 19.6.13 Should be good for August*
4. black_labb
5. barls
6. RexBanner
7. Josh
8. Nick R *Aconcagua Ale - 4.7% - Quinoa and Maize (and barley) ale w/ Saaz. Bottled 23/6 - I'd give it a month in this weather!*
9. The Village Idiot *Was aiming for a Bock, not sure how good my aim is. Might be a clean tasting Brown Ale???*
10. pimpsqueak *Doppeldunkelweizenbock 8.3% Should hopefully be ready to drink before the end of winter *
11. ScottC *English bitter 4.9% - Was supposed to be a Worthington Whiteshield IPA clone.** Ready end of July*.
12. nifty - *Some sort of Irish Red (ish brown) Wyeast 1084 - Still fermenting*
13. Fatgodzilla (lucky 13)
14. JonW
15. Gulpa. *Belgian Strong Ale. 7.5%. Wy1388. Bottled 23/6, probably needs a month. *
16. Ester Trub *Belgian Dark Strong 8.2% WY #3655PC Belgian Schelde Ale. Bottled 30/4. Best left until end of August or later. Let this one warm up before drinking, 8c or higher.*
17.
18. homebrewkid
19. monkeybusiness
20. Goldenchild
21. Littlejohn


----------



## Josh (24/6/13)

Either a Munich Dunkel or a Belgian Dubbel to be bottled the Friday before the swap. Dubbel is in the fridge conditioning, and will probably be my swap beer. Dunkel would have been my first choice as it is tasting good during the ferment. But it probably won't be ready by Saturday.

I'm bringing the two boys to the swap and something to snack on.


----------



## barls (24/6/13)

bottling later this week as well. still undecided.


----------



## nifty (24/6/13)

1. Cortez the Killer *100% Heavily Peated Distilling Malt Strong Ale ~7%* *- Ready*
2. matho *AIPA 8.5% wyeast 1272 bottled 25/3/2013*
3. grantw *Kotbusser 6.1% Bottled 19.6.13 Should be good for August*
4. black_labb
5. barls
6. RexBanner
7. Josh
8. Nick R *Aconcagua Ale - 4.7% - Quinoa and Maize (and barley) ale w/ Saaz. Bottled 23/6 - I'd give it a month in this weather!*
9. The Village Idiot *Was aiming for a Bock, not sure how good my aim is. Might be a clean tasting Brown Ale???*
10. pimpsqueak *Doppeldunkelweizenbock 8.3% Should hopefully be ready to drink before the end of winter *
11. ScottC *English bitter 4.9% - Was supposed to be a Worthington Whiteshield IPA clone.** Ready end of July*.
12. nifty - *Some sort of Irish Red (ish brown) Ale - 5% Wyeast 1084 - Bottled 23/06/2013*
13. Fatgodzilla (lucky 13)
14. JonW
15. Gulpa. *Belgian Strong Ale. 7.5%. Wy1388. Bottled 23/6, probably needs a month. *
16. Ester Trub *Belgian Dark Strong 8.2% WY #3655PC Belgian Schelde Ale. Bottled 30/4. Best left until end of August or later. Let this one warm up before drinking, 8c or higher.*
17.
18. homebrewkid
19. monkeybusiness
20. Goldenchild
21. Littlejohn


----------



## littlejohn (26/6/13)

1. Cortez the Killer *100% Heavily Peated Distilling Malt Strong Ale ~7%* *- Ready*
2. matho *AIPA 8.5% wyeast 1272 bottled 25/3/2013*
3. grantw *Kotbusser 6.1% Bottled 19.6.13 Should be good for August*
4. black_labb
5. barls
6. RexBanner
7. Josh
8. Nick R *Aconcagua Ale - 4.7% - Quinoa and Maize (and barley) ale w/ Saaz. Bottled 23/6 - I'd give it a month in this weather!*
9. The Village Idiot *Was aiming for a Bock, not sure how good my aim is. Might be a clean tasting Brown Ale???*
10. pimpsqueak *Doppeldunkelweizenbock 8.3% Should hopefully be ready to drink before the end of winter *
11. ScottC *English bitter 4.9% - Was supposed to be a Worthington Whiteshield IPA clone.** Ready end of July*.
12. nifty - *Some sort of Irish Red (ish brown) Ale - 5% Wyeast 1084 - Bottled 23/06/2013*
13. Fatgodzilla (lucky 13)
14. JonW
15. Gulpa. *Belgian Strong Ale. 7.5%. Wy1388. Bottled 23/6, probably needs a month. *
16. Ester Trub *Belgian Dark Strong 8.2% WY #3655PC Belgian Schelde Ale. Bottled 30/4. Best left until end of August or later. Let this one warm up before drinking, 8c or higher.*
17.
18. homebrewkid
19. monkeybusiness
20. Goldenchild
21. Littlejohn *Oak smoked Porter 4.7% - Bottled 02 Jun - good to go*


----------



## white.grant (26/6/13)

Overcome as I was from the failure of the planned beer, I completely forgot about the lovely stout I had fermenting, which is happily at final gravity and will be bottled in time for saturday. So I'm back in  - I will still bring some Lambic though!



1. Cortez the Killer *100% Heavily Peated Distilling Malt Strong Ale ~7%* *- Ready*
2. matho *AIPA 8.5% wyeast 1272 bottled 25/3/2013*
3. grantw *Theakston Old Peculier*
4. black_labb
5. barls
6. RexBanner
7. Josh
8. Nick R *Aconcagua Ale - 4.7% - Quinoa and Maize (and barley) ale w/ Saaz. Bottled 23/6 - I'd give it a month in this weather!*
9. The Village Idiot *Was aiming for a Bock, not sure how good my aim is. Might be a clean tasting Brown Ale???*
10. pimpsqueak *Doppeldunkelweizenbock 8.3% Should hopefully be ready to drink before the end of winter *
11. ScottC *English bitter 4.9% - Was supposed to be a Worthington Whiteshield IPA clone.** Ready end of July*.
12. nifty - *Some sort of Irish Red (ish brown) Ale - 5% Wyeast 1084 - Bottled 23/06/2013*
13. Fatgodzilla (lucky 13)
14. JonW
15. Gulpa. *Belgian Strong Ale. 7.5%. Wy1388. Bottled 23/6, probably needs a month. *
16. Ester Trub *Belgian Dark Strong 8.2% WY #3655PC Belgian Schelde Ale. Bottled 30/4. Best left until end of August or later. Let this one warm up before drinking, 8c or higher.*
17.
18. homebrewkid
19. monkeybusiness
20. Goldenchild
21. Littlejohn *Oak smoked Porter 4.7% - Bottled 02 Jun - good to go*


----------



## barls (26/6/13)

this weekend peoples, so whos bringing what, have the bbq and the smoker ready to go.
ill chuck something in there.
we still need nibbles, bread and salads.
whos got what.
bottling on friday personally and more than likely will be the ipa as opposed to the honey bitter. but will access on friday which one ill bottle.


----------



## Goldenchild (26/6/13)

1. Cortez the Killer *100% Heavily Peated Distilling Malt Strong Ale ~7%* *- Ready*
2. matho *AIPA 8.5% wyeast 1272 bottled 25/3/2013*
3. grantw *Theakston Old Peculier*
4. black_labb
5. barls
6. RexBanner
7. Josh
8. Nick R *Aconcagua Ale - 4.7% - Quinoa and Maize (and barley) ale w/ Saaz. Bottled 23/6 - I'd give it a month in this weather!*
9. The Village Idiot *Was aiming for a Bock, not sure how good my aim is. Might be a clean tasting Brown Ale???*
10. pimpsqueak *Doppeldunkelweizenbock 8.3% Should hopefully be ready to drink before the end of winter *
11. ScottC *English bitter 4.9% - Was supposed to be a Worthington Whiteshield IPA clone.** Ready end of July*.
12. nifty - *Some sort of Irish Red (ish brown) Ale - 5% Wyeast 1084 - Bottled 23/06/2013*
13. Fatgodzilla (lucky 13)
14. JonW
15. Gulpa. *Belgian Strong Ale. 7.5%. Wy1388. Bottled 23/6, probably needs a month. *
16. Ester Trub *Belgian Dark Strong 8.2% WY #3655PC Belgian Schelde Ale. Bottled 30/4. Best left until end of August or later. Let this one warm up before drinking, 8c or higher.*
17.
18. homebrewkid
19. monkeybusiness
20. Goldenchild *Hoping to bottle a 6ish% choc/oat stout if it drops a few more points by saturday. If not will be Belgian wit or a red ipa from the keg*
21. Littlejohn *Oak smoked Porter 4.7% - Bottled 02 Jun - good to go*


*I will bring something along the lines of cheeses/dips with some jatz. Unless someone has that covered and i can grab something else.*


----------



## srcossens (27/6/13)

Barls, I can bring some sausages around and drop them off on Saturday morning. I've got to head over to the other side of town so I should be back later. I'll give you a call today.


----------



## pimpsqueak (27/6/13)

I was going to bring some sort of marinated chicken drumettes for the smoker/BBQ, but if you have that all sorted I'll bring some sort of dip instead.

Mmmm, dip.


----------



## barls (27/6/13)

bring them along mate, we will give them ago.


----------



## pimpsqueak (27/6/13)

Will do.


----------



## white.grant (27/6/13)

I'll bring up some exotic sausages from the deli and some dips and such.


----------



## Josh (27/6/13)

I'll bring a pasta salad


----------



## Gulpa (27/6/13)

Just so we can see what's needed:

Barls: carcinogenic meat
ScottC: sausages
Pimpsqueak: marinated chicken
Grantw: sausages, dips
Josh: pasta salad
Gulpa: bread, another salad
Golden child: cheese, dips, Katz

Add what you want to bring. 

Cheers 
Andrew


----------



## monkeybusiness (28/6/13)

I will be coming up now that my weekend has been freed. No time to make anything so might see if I can get something to nibble on.

Barls: carcinogenic meat
ScottC: sausages
Pimpsqueak: marinated chicken
Grantw: sausages, dips
Josh: pasta salad
Gulpa: bread, another salad
Golden child: cheese, dips, Katz
Monkeybusiness: maybe some antipasto type stuff. Cured meat, olives


1. Cortez the Killer *100% Heavily Peated Distilling Malt Strong Ale ~7%* *- Ready*
2. matho *AIPA 8.5% wyeast 1272 bottled 25/3/2013*
3. grantw *Theakston Old Peculier*
4. black_labb
5. barls
6. RexBanner
7. Josh
8. Nick R *Aconcagua Ale - 4.7% - Quinoa and Maize (and barley) ale w/ Saaz. Bottled 23/6 - I'd give it a month in this weather!*
9. The Village Idiot *Was aiming for a Bock, not sure how good my aim is. Might be a clean tasting Brown Ale???*
10. pimpsqueak *Doppeldunkelweizenbock 8.3% Should hopefully be ready to drink before the end of winter *
11. ScottC *English bitter 4.9% - Was supposed to be a Worthington Whiteshield IPA clone.** Ready end of July*.
12. nifty - *Some sort of Irish Red (ish brown) Ale - 5% Wyeast 1084 - Bottled 23/06/2013*
13. Fatgodzilla (lucky 13)
14. JonW
15. Gulpa. *Belgian Strong Ale. 7.5%. Wy1388. Bottled 23/6, probably needs a month. *
16. Ester Trub * Belgian Dark Strong 8.2% WY #3655PC Belgian Schelde Ale. Bottled 30/4. Best left until end of August or later. Let this one warm up before drinking, 8c or higher.*
17.
18. homebrewkid
19. monkeybusiness *Southern English Brown 3.5%ABV*. *Bottled 23 June.* *Juniper added late to the boil for something different but went light on so not sure if you'll be able to pick it.*
20. Goldenchild *Hoping to bottle a 6ish% choc/oat stout if it drops a few more points by saturday. If not will be Belgian wit or a red ipa from the keg*
21. Littlejohn *Oak smoked Porter 4.7% - Bottled 02 Jun - good to go*


----------



## white.grant (28/6/13)

Bottled the beer today, no further mishaps. was quite tasty out of the fermenter so I hope it's Ok.

1. Cortez the Killer *100% Heavily Peated Distilling Malt Strong Ale ~7%* *- Ready*
2. matho *AIPA 8.5% wyeast 1272 bottled 25/3/2013*
3. grantw *Theakston Old Peculier* 5.8% bottled 28/06/13 leave till August 11.
4. black_labb
5. barls
6. RexBanner
7. Josh
8. Nick R *Aconcagua Ale - 4.7% - Quinoa and Maize (and barley) ale w/ Saaz. Bottled 23/6 - I'd give it a month in this weather!*
9. The Village Idiot *Was aiming for a Bock, not sure how good my aim is. Might be a clean tasting Brown Ale???*
10. pimpsqueak *Doppeldunkelweizenbock 8.3% Should hopefully be ready to drink before the end of winter *
11. ScottC *English bitter 4.9% - Was supposed to be a Worthington Whiteshield IPA clone.** Ready end of July*.
12. nifty - *Some sort of Irish Red (ish brown) Ale - 5% Wyeast 1084 - Bottled 23/06/2013*
13. Fatgodzilla (lucky 13)
14. JonW
15. Gulpa. *Belgian Strong Ale. 7.5%. Wy1388. Bottled 23/6, probably needs a month. *
16. Ester Trub * Belgian Dark Strong 8.2% WY #3655PC Belgian Schelde Ale. Bottled 30/4. Best left until end of August or later. Let this one warm up before drinking, 8c or higher.*
17.
18. homebrewkid
19. monkeybusiness *Southern English Brown 3.5%ABV*. *Bottled 23 June.* *Juniper added late to the boil for something different but went light on so not sure if you'll be able to pick it.*
20. Goldenchild *Hoping to bottle a 6ish% choc/oat stout if it drops a few more points by saturday. If not will be Belgian wit or a red ipa from the keg*
21. Littlejohn *Oak smoked Porter 4.7% - Bottled 02 Jun - good to go*


----------



## barls (28/6/13)

just about to start bottling in about 5 minutes.
1. Cortez the Killer *100% Heavily Peated Distilling Malt Strong Ale ~7%* *- Ready*
2. matho *AIPA 8.5% wyeast 1272 bottled 25/3/2013*
3. grantw *Theakston Old Peculier* 5.8% bottled 28/06/13 leave till August 11.
4. black_labb
5. barls honey bitter ~4% bottled 28/06/13 leave for a month after bottling.
6. RexBanner
7. Josh
8. Nick R *Aconcagua Ale - 4.7% - Quinoa and Maize (and barley) ale w/ Saaz. Bottled 23/6 - I'd give it a month in this weather!*
9. The Village Idiot *Was aiming for a Bock, not sure how good my aim is. Might be a clean tasting Brown Ale???*
10. pimpsqueak *Doppeldunkelweizenbock 8.3% Should hopefully be ready to drink before the end of winter *
11. ScottC *English bitter 4.9% - Was supposed to be a Worthington Whiteshield IPA clone.** Ready end of July*.
12. nifty - *Some sort of Irish Red (ish brown) Ale - 5% Wyeast 1084 - Bottled 23/06/2013*
13. Fatgodzilla (lucky 13)
14. JonW
15. Gulpa. *Belgian Strong Ale. 7.5%. Wy1388. Bottled 23/6, probably needs a month. *
16. Ester Trub * Belgian Dark Strong 8.2% WY #3655PC Belgian Schelde Ale. Bottled 30/4. Best left until end of August or later. Let this one warm up before drinking, 8c or higher.*
17.
18. homebrewkid
19. monkeybusiness *Southern English Brown 3.5%ABV*. *Bottled 23 June.* *Juniper added late to the boil for something different but went light on so not sure if you'll be able to pick it.*
20. Goldenchild *Hoping to bottle a 6ish% choc/oat stout if it drops a few more points by saturday. If not will be Belgian wit or a red ipa from the keg*
21. Littlejohn *Oak smoked Porter 4.7% - Bottled 02 Jun - good to go*



Barls: smoked sausages and other delicacies
ScottC: sausages
Pimpsqueak: marinated chicken
Grantw: sausages, dips
Josh: pasta salad
Gulpa: bread, another salad
Golden child: cheese, dips, Katz
Monkeybusiness: maybe some antipasto type stuff. Cured meat, olives


----------



## barls (28/6/13)

done now to label them.
just a reminder to all as we have a few that are new to this.
make sure you ether have your entry number on the cap or a label of some description on the bottle as it will make swapping easier on the day.


----------



## barls (28/6/13)

dont forget your side swaps as well peoples.
ive got 7 set aside for the side swaps but can dig more out.


----------



## Josh (29/6/13)

1. Cortez the Killer *100% Heavily Peated Distilling Malt Strong Ale ~7%* *- Ready*
2. matho *AIPA 8.5% wyeast 1272 bottled 25/3/2013*
3. grantw *Theakston Old Peculier* 5.8% bottled 28/06/13 leave till August 11.
4. black_labb
5. barls honey bitter ~4% bottled 28/06/13 leave for a month after bottling.
6. RexBanner
7. Josh *Belgian Dubbel - 6.2% - 90% JW Pils 10% Homemade dark candi - Wyeast 3787 - Bottled 28/6 - Wait till August*
8. Nick R *Aconcagua Ale - 4.7% - Quinoa and Maize (and barley) ale w/ Saaz. Bottled 23/6 - I'd give it a month in this weather!*
9. The Village Idiot *Was aiming for a Bock, not sure how good my aim is. Might be a clean tasting Brown Ale???*
10. pimpsqueak *Doppeldunkelweizenbock 8.3% Should hopefully be ready to drink before the end of winter *
11. ScottC *English bitter 4.9% - Was supposed to be a Worthington Whiteshield IPA clone.** Ready end of July*.
12. nifty - *Some sort of Irish Red (ish brown) Ale - 5% Wyeast 1084 - Bottled 23/06/2013*
13. Fatgodzilla (lucky 13)
14. JonW
15. Gulpa. *Belgian Strong Ale. 7.5%. Wy1388. Bottled 23/6, probably needs a month. *
16. Ester Trub * Belgian Dark Strong 8.2% WY #3655PC Belgian Schelde Ale. Bottled 30/4. Best left until end of August or later. Let this one warm up before drinking, 8c or higher.*
17.
18. homebrewkid
19. monkeybusiness *Southern English Brown 3.5%ABV*. *Bottled 23 June.* *Juniper added late to the boil for something different but went light on so not sure if you'll be able to pick it.*
20. Goldenchild *Hoping to bottle a 6ish% choc/oat stout if it drops a few more points by saturday. If not will be Belgian wit or a red ipa from the keg*
21. Littlejohn *Oak smoked Porter 4.7% - Bottled 02 Jun - good to go*



Barls: smoked sausages and other delicacies
ScottC: sausages
Pimpsqueak: marinated chicken
Grantw: sausages, dips
Josh: pasta salad
Gulpa: bread, another salad
Golden child: cheese, dips, Katz
Monkeybusiness: maybe some antipasto type stuff. Cured meat, olives


----------



## Fatgodzilla (29/6/13)

1. Cortez the Killer *100% Heavily Peated Distilling Malt Strong Ale ~7%* *- Ready*

2. matho *AIPA 8.5% wyeast 1272 bottled 25/3/2013*
3. grantw *Theakston Old Peculier* 5.8% bottled 28/06/13 leave till August 11.
4. black_labb
5. barls honey bitter ~4% bottled 28/06/13 leave for a month after bottling.
6. RexBanner
7. Josh *Belgian Dubbel - 6.2% - 90% JW Pils 10% Homemade dark candi - Wyeast 3787 - Bottled 28/6 - Wait till August*
8. Nick R *Aconcagua Ale - 4.7% - Quinoa and Maize (and barley) ale w/ Saaz. Bottled 23/6 - I'd give it a month in this weather!*
9. The Village Idiot *Was aiming for a Bock, not sure how good my aim is. Might be a clean tasting Brown Ale???*
10. pimpsqueak *Doppeldunkelweizenbock 8.3% Should hopefully be ready to drink before the end of winter *
11. ScottC *English bitter 4.9% - Was supposed to be a Worthington Whiteshield IPA clone.** Ready end of July*.
12. nifty - *Some sort of Irish Red (ish brown) Ale - 5% Wyeast 1084 - Bottled 23/06/2013*
13. Fatgodzilla (unlucky 13)
14. JonW
15. Gulpa. *Belgian Strong Ale. 7.5%. Wy1388. Bottled 23/6, probably needs a month. *
16. Ester Trub * Belgian Dark Strong 8.2% WY #3655PC Belgian Schelde Ale. Bottled 30/4. Best left until end of August or later. Let this one warm up before drinking, 8c or higher.*
17.
18. homebrewkid
19. monkeybusiness *Southern English Brown 3.5%ABV*. *Bottled 23 June.* *Juniper added late to the boil for something different but went light on so not sure if you'll be able to pick it.*
20. Goldenchild *Hoping to bottle a 6ish% choc/oat stout if it drops a few more points by saturday. If not will be Belgian wit or a red ipa from the keg*
21. Littlejohn *Oak smoked Porter 4.7% - Bottled 02 Jun - good to go*


sorry men, last chance of a flying visit dashed. Couldn't get to the 'Gong to drop off my beers either,


----------



## jonw (29/6/13)

1. Cortez the Killer 100% Heavily Peated Distilling Malt Strong Ale ~7% - Ready

2. matho AIPA 8.5% wyeast 1272 bottled 25/3/2013
3. grantw Theakston Old Peculier 5.8% bottled 28/06/13 leave till August 11.
4. black_labb
5. barls honey bitter ~4% bottled 28/06/13 leave for a month after bottling.
6. RexBanner
7. Josh *Belgian Dubbel - 6.2% - 90% JW Pils 10% Homemade dark candi - Wyeast 3787 - Bottled 28/6 - Wait till August*
8. Nick R *Aconcagua Ale - 4.7% - Quinoa and Maize (and barley) ale w/ Saaz. Bottled 23/6 - I'd give it a month in this weather!*
9. The Village Idiot *Was aiming for a Bock, not sure how good my aim is. Might be a clean tasting Brown Ale???*
10. pimpsqueak *Doppeldunkelweizenbock 8.3% Should hopefully be ready to drink before the end of winter *
11. ScottC *English bitter 4.9% - Was supposed to be a Worthington Whiteshield IPA clone.** Ready end of July*.
12. nifty - *Some sort of Irish Red (ish brown) Ale - 5% Wyeast 1084 - Bottled 23/06/2013*
13. Fatgodzilla (unlucky 13)
14. JonW *Belgian Blonde Ale. 7% WY3787. Kegged 11/5, CPBFing this morning. RTD.*
15. Gulpa. *Belgian Strong Ale. 7.5%. Wy1388. Bottled 23/6, probably needs a month. *
16. Ester Trub * Belgian Dark Strong 8.2% WY #3655PC Belgian Schelde Ale. Bottled 30/4. Best left until end of August or later. Let this one warm up before drinking, 8c or higher.*
17.
18. homebrewkid
19. monkeybusiness *Southern English Brown 3.5%ABV*. *Bottled 23 June.* *Juniper added late to the boil for something different but went light on so not sure if you'll be able to pick it.*
20. Goldenchild *Hoping to bottle a 6ish% choc/oat stout if it drops a few more points by saturday. If not will be Belgian wit or a red ipa from the keg*
21. Littlejohn *Oak smoked Porter 4.7% - Bottled 02 Jun - good to go*


I might be running a little late...


----------



## barls (29/6/13)

how late mate,
looking to swap around midday ish but earlier if we have everyone.

loverly weather for it at this end.


----------



## matho (29/6/13)

thanks barls for a great arvo

cheers steve


----------



## barls (29/6/13)

thanks for coming down mate,
fun time for all i think
look forward to the tasting of them mate.


----------



## white.grant (29/6/13)

Great afternoon fellas, nice to catch up with you all again.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (29/6/13)

Great day fellas

Cheers


----------



## pimpsqueak (1/7/13)

1. Cortez the Killer 100% Heavily Peated Distilling Malt Strong Ale ~7% - Ready
2. matho AIPA 8.5% wyeast 1272 bottled 25/3/2013
3. grantw Theakston Old Peculier 5.8% bottled 28/06/13 leave till August 11.
4. black_labb
5. barls honey bitter ~4% bottled 28/06/13 leave for a month after bottling.
6. RexBanner
7. Josh *Belgian Dubbel - 6.2% - 90% JW Pils 10% Homemade dark candi - Wyeast 3787 - Bottled 28/6 - Wait till August*
8. Nick R *Aconcagua Ale - 4.7% - Quinoa and Maize (and barley) ale w/ Saaz. Bottled 23/6 - I'd give it a month in this weather!*
9. The Village Idiot *Was aiming for a Bock, not sure how good my aim is. Might be a clean tasting Brown Ale???*
10. pimpsqueak *Doppeldunkelweizenbock 8.3% Allow a month to carb. Will update when ready.*
11. ScottC *English bitter 4.9% - Was supposed to be a Worthington Whiteshield IPA clone.** Ready end of July*.
12. nifty - *Some sort of Irish Red (ish brown) Ale - 5% Wyeast 1084 - Bottled 23/06/2013*

14. JonW *Belgian Blonde Ale. 7% WY3787. Kegged 11/5, CPBFing this morning. RTD.*
15. Gulpa. *Belgian Strong Ale. 7.5%. Wy1388. Bottled 23/6, probably needs a month. *
16. Ester Trub * Belgian Dark Strong 8.2% WY #3655PC Belgian Schelde Ale. Bottled 30/4. Best left until end of August or later. Let this one warm up before drinking, 8c or higher.*

19. monkeybusiness *Southern English Brown 3.5%ABV*. *Bottled 23 June.* *Juniper added late to the boil for something different but went light on so not sure if you'll be able to pick it.*
20. Goldenchild *Hoping to bottle a 6ish% choc/oat stout if it drops a few more points by saturday. If not will be Belgian wit or a red ipa from the keg*
21. Littlejohn *Oak smoked Porter 4.7% - Bottled 02 Jun - good to go*


*Just wondering what is in bottles #4 and #6?*


----------



## TNT650R (1/7/13)

nooo guys!!I forgot the day!!!I'm sad for that!!
I remember that was around 2x but I thinked it was on july.... (for the title..) that's bad..I miss a big occasion to meet you guys...sorry!


----------



## barls (1/7/13)

its alright was a bit squishy on the patio as it was. lovely weather it was.
see you next time.


----------



## srcossens (2/7/13)

pimpsqueak said:


> *Just wondering what is in bottles #4 and #6?*


I brought over Black labbs beers, but I don't think he told me what was in them. He's away in Russia at the moment so I don't think he is checking in here. I would probably leave it till the end of the month as he bottled a few weeks ago.


----------



## Mobbee007 (2/7/13)

Sorry mine was number 6 & it's a farmhouse ale 6.7% from memory (can't access computer right now) & it's ready to go.
Was indeed a good day & great to meet more brewers
Cheers
Steve


----------



## black_labb (17/7/13)

ScottC said:


> I brought over Black labbs beers, but I don't think he told me what was in them. He's away in Russia at the moment so I don't think he is checking in here. I would probably leave it till the end of the month as he bottled a few weeks ago.


Thanks again Scott. 

Number 4 is a Belgian pale using 1314. Would love to hear what people think as I have only tried a hydro sample before bottling and won't get to try it until September along with many other beers I'll be waiting to try (mine and the case swap). It should be ready to drink as it was bottled in the first week of June and doesn't need to age.


----------

